# New Birds!



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

I recently got 2 budgies, 1 5year old male and 1 8month old female(think they can mate soon) The male was mine but i let a friend have it for mating purposes now he gave it back becasue hes already for 4 new pairs, i didnt expect it to live that long.

I've let them free light around the house, he used to be very tame but he bites now.

they're real cool pets, im trying to find some info on training them.

The female for some reason gets chased badly by the male and they sometimes kiss. 

can budgies talk? 

btw, srry for making an off topic post at (pigeons.com)but wanted to tell you all. well this is the "other birds" disscussion but w/e.

and PS10 i wouldnt mind any advice since you have budgies  
elvis


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Elvis,

Don't apologize for making an off topic post! You are NOT off-topic...this is the whole purpose of the newer "Other Birds" forum -- to discuss breeds of birds "other" than pigeons!

I don't have any experience with Budgies, but I found a couple of links that provide some good, basic information about training and breeding:

http://www.gccbc.org/Articles/TheBudgerigar.htm
And
http://www.gccbc.org/Articles/TheBudgerigar.htm

If you would like to see more, go to Google and type in "training and breeding budgies" and quite a few pages of links will come up.

Also, as you said, hopefully PigeonSitter10 will be along to comment, since he has experience with budgies.

Have fun with you new birds!
Linda


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks linda,

i will!

those links were real helpful, I apreciate the help and fast response

elvis


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Elvis,

Sorry....I just now realized that I posted the same link twice......here is the other one that I thought was pretty good:

http://www.ellen-parrots.com/Budgieinfo.html

Linda


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks so much!, i didnt realize they needed a nest box, i want to them to breed.

elvis


----------

